# violet trance makes me wanna dance =) balloonacy07



## rnsmelody (Mar 25, 2007)

i just got the ballonacy quad.. it r0cks =) enjoy.. sorry for some blurry pics

























*face:*
select moisturecover nw25
mineralize satinfinsh nc37
giorgio armani luminous silk 6.5 (contour)
MSF natural medium (setting)
hyperreal pressed powder medium (contour)
MSF shimpagne (contour)

*eyes:*
urbandecay shadow primer potion
preformance (highlight base)
cloudbound (highlighter)
pushup pink (inner corner & outer corner base)
seedy pearl (inner corner)
crystal (somewhere mixed in w/ seedy pearl)
lavendar sky (middle belender)
up at dawn (over lavender sky & out corner)
violet trance (outer corner blended in towards the middle of eye)
carbon (lashline top & bottom)
pandamonium (outer lowest corner for belnding & smokey look)
viz-a-violet (lower lash line out corner blended in)
rice paper (over viz-a-violet, to give it a duo e/s look)
shu uemura fiberxtension mascara
two pairs of flase eyelashes stacked on top of each other

*lips:*
subculture /l
lancome proenza pink l/s
push-up pink l/s


----------



## roxybc (Mar 25, 2007)

Stunning, I love it!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 25, 2007)

Those colors look great on you. Youre absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 25, 2007)

oh wow, this is so pretty! i love it!


----------



## msmack (Mar 25, 2007)

um.....GORGEOUS LADY! You look stunning in these shades... I LOVE YOUR LASHES TOO!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## kimmy (Mar 25, 2007)

you look hella gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 25, 2007)

That is seriously GORGEOUS!!! I love how you applied it too! You are beautiful


----------



## Taj (Mar 25, 2007)

I love the contouring ! Its fantastic !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, that looks AMAZING
Love it!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 25, 2007)

Your eyes are very alluring, and you are beautiful! Those colors look great on you.


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## geeko (Mar 25, 2007)

very pretty ...the colors look stunning on u


----------



## breathless (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## mistella (Mar 25, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 25, 2007)

love this look!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been wanting to see what proenza pink looked like on someone!  Gorgeous!  I love the whole look.


----------



## NFTP (Mar 25, 2007)

the purples look amazing on you.


----------



## User34 (Mar 25, 2007)

you look so glowy and radiant!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

you are beautiful.. the purples look amazeing on you.


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks everyone for the great comments =)


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!

ETA:  I would love to see a tutorial for this look.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 26, 2007)

this is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful!!  You did a great job!!  I love how the colors work on you!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 26, 2007)

this looks  really nice!


----------



## linkas (Mar 26, 2007)

Speechless!!! You're really GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2007)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 W, this look is great for you.


----------



## Morosity (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh wow!! you're so pretty!. Wonderful glowy skin.


----------



## kaneda (Mar 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous. Please please please tell me what you did with your cheeks.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting where to put the shadows.  I don't have a lot of eye so I always wonder where everyone put all the shadows d'oh!

You are so beautiful.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Mar 27, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## july (Mar 27, 2007)

really stunning !!
The colors loom so beautiful on you 
You are really beautiful !


----------



## Jayne (Mar 27, 2007)

oh that's really gorgeous!! 

your skin is so glowy !!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 28, 2007)

LOVE it!!!  Now this makes me wanna get balloonacy!!!


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks gals!! =)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaneda* 

 
_You look gorgeous. Please please please tell me what you did with your cheeks._

 
what i did for my cheeks were, i used the nc37 foundation for my face and then i contour with the armani foundation since it was a tad dark for me until summer comes around and my face see some sunlight (187 brush used for both foundations). then after that i sealed my foundation in with a lil bit of msf medium buffed in, with the 182 brush. after that i lightly used hyperreal pressed powder in medium as contour on the cheeks, jawline, & t zone with the 174 brush. then i used the MSF shimpage to contour my cheeks to give it that light glow with the 134 brush. its seems like a lot of products used, but you can skip a few, you dont need that much stuff to contour your face. all you really need is only 1 powder that is slightly darker and a MSF for the glow on your cheeks.  i hope this helps =)


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

*Gorgeous - LOVING the Proenza Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Pei (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesomely done. Very beautiful.


----------



## jkwc (Nov 6, 2008)

This is really gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I finally found my dream purple combo hehe!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 6, 2008)

beautiful! luv the way your skin glows!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 6, 2008)

beautiful! this was my fav. collection


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Nov 7, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't believe u guys brought back an old thread =)

thanks!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## moonlit (Aug 9, 2010)

wow this look is awesome.. u look great


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2010)

jeez 12 shadows?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_jeez 12 shadows?_

 





 IMO Seems a tad excessive. The same look could have come from 4/5


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_





 IMO Seems a tad excessive. The same look could have come from 4/5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed...i could have done it with 3-4 tops. the look is so pretty, but she really made it harder than she had to. oh well, just saw this was from 07. it's water under the bridge now


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, I allowed an extra for a highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hehe*


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 13, 2010)

great bone structure! and you are so pretty, purples look good on you


----------

